# Women Question?



## I_Dont_Exist (Sep 24, 2006)

I get coffee from a local Starbucks near my work. There is this cute little blonde that works there, Whenever i go into get coffee we talk , she is a real sweet girl , she is always calling me sweetie , darling , dear , etc . Anyways i only see her every once in a while. I saw her yesterday and she was off work so we talked for about 10-15 minutes and she was telling me stories about stupid customers. So at the end of the conversation she leans in and hugs me. Remember we only know each other from me gettting coffee from her. I am not even sure she knows my name , and maybe thats why she calls me sweetie and such 

So after we hug i walk back to my job , and she notes that she is going the same way and cracks a joke about stalking. So i go into get coffee today and she was there again. She was really worn out and didnt have the energy she had the day before , but i made a tiny bit of progress and found out she works this upcomming Tuesday. So should i go for it guys? Has she given me enough signs to proceed?

I am thinking about taking a simple approach and just saying "Its ashame I only get to see you when i come to get coffee , Would you want to get together sometime?" The only problem is if there are other customers around


----------



## nintendofreak (Sep 24, 2006)

ha, thats some story  for your very first post! 

well hmm, i'd say personally that you _could_ go for it (if you wanted to) 
I dont think women hug other guys and call them sweetie  unless they're close friends, or they like the guy ( i hope i understand girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Boneman (Sep 24, 2006)

Beware of girls that use 'darling, sweetie etc.' in everyday interactions. Sounds like a bit of an attention whore. Heres a trick that will work on an attention whore;

Show no emotion towards her. Just go there, get your damn coffee. Make her come to you. Sound illogical??

Thats why itll work!

WOMEN ARE NOT LOGICAL!!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 24, 2006)

I am replying to your thread having ONLY read the subject. Why? Because that is all I needed to form an effective answer.

*STAY AWAY FROM THEM.*

Glad I could help.

EDIT: Now that I went back and actually read your post, let me give you this helpful advice.

*STAY AWAY FROM THEM.*

Thank you. I'll be here all week. But seriously, why don't you watch last week's episode of Survivor. If you didn't catch it, it's season 13, episode 2. Get the torrent. In this particular episode, a young heavy metal enthusiast reveals that he is in love with a girl on another tribe, and much to the horror of America he thinks the girl returns his love. Watch the episode, you'll see how he does this. Anyway, my point is there are lots of girls who call guys hon, sweetie, etc. Just because you don't hear her say it to any other customers doesn't mean she's not doing it. Remember, she is getting paid to be nice to you.

However, I think every man who likes a girl should ask her out. I don't care if you're the nerdiest dude around and the girl looks way out of your league: ask her out. The worst that can happen is she'll say no. Big deal. And if she's rude about it don't be rude back, just say "I'm sorry, but you're being very rude right now."

Now here are some great lines for you to use!

"Hey, I was hoping I could take you out for some coffee. I know of a place where the staff is really nice!"

"Cruddy Buddy says I should ask you out. Who is Cruddy Buddy? Why don't you come over to my place and I'll SHOW you."

"If I told you that you have a hot body, would you hold it against me?"

And my pick-up lines just go downhill from here.


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 24, 2006)

Just do this, don't go for it yet. Wait until she seems very nice once again, and if she continues to be moody just ask her, if there's something wrong or tell her you have noticed she isn't acting the same as you know her. Watever you do, don't ask her out for coffee and kind of avoid her if she's in a bad mood...

First ask her if she's got a boyfriend, and she'll understand what you try to say to her. It kind of works in vibes and 6th sense with women... If she blows you off, don't feel bad... I have something like that going on in school, but suddenly a boyfriend shows up to pick her up. I felt bad for him, since his girl was being kind of slutty with me . I guess women can be like that, when you turn around.

Do whatever you feel dude. I don't see how better our ideas will be, since you are the one living this...

What Boneman says might be true about those girls that use those words in life, either they are sluts or cockteasers, but I'm sur there are exceptions to taht rule...


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 24, 2006)

The worst that can ever happen is to get a no...you won't get a lifelong enemy or something.  You got something going but keep building up from there...try and find out if the feelings are sencere or she's just playing you.

If she's all free...go ahead and do it!


----------



## Critical_Impact (Sep 24, 2006)

http://itsatraprap.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Digeman (Sep 24, 2006)

I say go for it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean what do you have to loose? You could either go out just as friends and have a good time and who knows, it might become more than that =P Either way you don't have anything to loose


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 24, 2006)

QUOTE(ridgecity @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> What Boneman says might be true about those girls that use those words in life, either they are sluts or cockteasers, but I'm sure there are exceptions to that rule...


Boneman and nintendofreak are totally wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's the same for girls as it is for guys; people who act really familiar with people they've just met could easily just be really social individuals who are used to a lot of people they barely know walking through their lives. Words are the same; if they just slip them into conversation without really noticing or making a big deal of it then it's probably phrases they use in everyday life all the time. And hugging friends or friends of friends when they leave is pretty standard around here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides you can't bundle all girls together into one group anyway. Just use your best judgement based on the person. It's all anyone can do.


----------



## nunofgs (Sep 24, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "Hey, I was hoping I could take you out for some coffee. I know of a place where the staff is really nice!"



Ha! That's an awesome line for this situation.

I've been dating my girlfriend for 2 years now and the only thing I can tell you is that women are completely illogical and they make very little sense. Don't take my word for it, date a girl for a year and you'll understand.

About your situation though, it is my belief that women know if they're going to date you in the first second of meeting you. All you have to do is give it a shot. Just ask her out. If she says no, don't feel bad... go home, watch some Stargate episodes and wait for the next girl. I have a feeling your girl will say yes though.


----------



## Eruonen (Sep 24, 2006)

Don't wait too long; she might quit her job and then you're screwed.


----------



## 754boy (Sep 24, 2006)

I say go for ir too. Find out when she takes her break, that way you can ask her when no one else is around


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 24, 2006)

Sure, go for it. Although I must reply to those who said the worste that could happen is she says no. Because that's _not_ the worste that could happen. I remember a particular episode of that sitcom "The War At Home", where the nerdy gawky son Larry asks this girl way out of his league out, she turns him down, and then makes fun of him all through school. The next thing he knew, he was the laughing stock of the entire school. Now that may not apply to this situation, but the point is... never underestimate the cruelty in people.


----------



## HugeCock (Sep 24, 2006)

The fact that there is always people in line can definatly be a cock blocker when trying to pick up your local starbucks chick and I highly recommend waiting to the line is empty. If anything order some coffee and a coffee cake, sit down and nurse it till she has a moment then go get another coffee (Just dump your current coffee if its not finished, just get your ass to that counter before more people walk in the door.) Then use your line.  The thing is normally if your going to *a* Starbucks and try to pick up a chick .... well if she says no then you never have to see her again. Shit I ask out everyone when I am out of town on vacation...why the hell not. Problem is when you pull that shit locally well....lets just say its real uncomfortable for me now to get coffee at 3 local starbucks, go grocery shopping at 2 local stores, can't go to the east AND north side of the mall, applebees, outback, chillis, 2 sun tanning salons....yea the list goes on...when you date someone who works at a place you regularly go to and then break up it can get mighty uncomfortable! So use that in your decision making skills, if things go bad then on your break at work where can you get coffee? Dunkin Donuts? Screw that....Starbucks is WAYYY better than punani any day....


----------



## al-ds (Sep 24, 2006)

One of my ex's was a very people person and very friendly to everyone, you could easily get the wrng idea lol, but go for it anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 

You only got a 50% chance of failure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw the other day and i am not sure if this worked... lol.. but this girl my current gf knew went up to this guy and told him her friend liked him (she is 20) .. dont know how old u are.. but people seem to still be using this method... hahaha


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2006)

Just don't ask her out for coffee, she works at a coffee shop, I bet she can't stand the thought of more coffee


----------



## HugeCock (Sep 24, 2006)

QUOTE(al-ds @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> I saw the other day and i am not sure if this worked... lol.. but this girl my current gf knew went up to this guy and told him her friend liked him (she is 20) .. dont know how old u are.. but people seem to still be using this method... hahaha


LOL wow, can't believe adults still use that method...I wonder if hitting and pulling a girls hair and the playground is still a valid way of showing someone you like them.


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 24, 2006)

go for it. the worst is she will say no. big deal.
if not you might regret it forever, so really you have to ask her out!


----------



## Issac (Sep 24, 2006)

I got to say, as many others did; Go for it.

There's some things you might lose! (I've been there... A girl, all nice and warm, really good friends... i gave hints i liked her.. and.. well... she became distant... like she thought "wtf... is he just nice to me so he can bang me?" (even if that wasn't the intention)... :/

well... time went on and we were friends again... she fell in love with me, sending signals (like before, when we were friends, but a little bit more)... I didn't react to those... "not to be tricked again"... (another friend later said... "Well you've had your chance...", cause i broke her heart or something :S couldn't understand)...

anyway... We're friensd now... again... best friends... and I have a grilfriend... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this time, it was a girl in school. I was going in the IT-section of the school, and she still goes in the cooking-resturant-hotel part..
I thought she was cute.. and too shy to say anything, I found her on a community (england just got it: lunarstorm)...

started talking to her there... and... well i got the feeling she was the right one for me, and she was cute and nice... so one day, i found her in the café and went up to her, and said: Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and it went on from there... became an item 8½ months ago... 


So my advice is:
(I don't know how old you are) but if you're old enough: Ask her out on a dinner... don't work up a hook up line or anything.. just say it spontaneiously (spelling?)... "just to get to know her better"...

and if you're not really dinner-date-age take her out to a more "classy, pricey" café, rather than the starbucks. Again, "just to get to know her better" ... 

and if the date turns up to be a good one... say moments after you apart, "it was really nice seeing you"

DON'T say "Id like to do it again"... (she's the one to say that, if any)...
see her next day at work... say hi, and smile... maybe you'll talk again soon.. maybe exchange phonenumbers... if you do, then for the love of god CALL HER!

well...

im babbling and it all would just sound like a murmur the way i wrote it...

kthxbye...


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 24, 2006)

Also, most gamers are nerds inside, so they much much know about women as 15 year old. Don't you know some players? just don't tell them were she works or even then, they might follow you, so better not say a word...


----------



## corbs132 (Sep 24, 2006)

i say go for it. i had a girl who always called me cutie said she liked me etc. turned out she was an attention whore AND slut.


----------



## lookout (Sep 24, 2006)

what the hell you waiting for?! ask out for dinner went she free and never take her to any other coffee shop. reason let say you like the one were she work! if she ask why? simple say "it warm & beautiful since i met you"

taking her out for dinner - A Restaurant !! not like McDonald's shit 
go for chinese restaurant, (not japanese) 
you must try know your foods before order shit as you dun even known?! 
so try something before taking a girl for dinner.
girl love something sweet and crispy and have chinese tea (no beer or coffee)

(next time if she like chinese foods)
Dim sum are good things to try, it a morning lurch so try her out for that as well.

if you know how to cooks that be even better.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> she is always calling me sweetie , darling , dear , etc .
> if girl say these things she must found someone easy to talk too and likely to be turst  (could bad or good only she smile)
> you only call her back saying her name, notting more!
> 
> ...



you should know her name and call her name so people around you think you could be firend,lover,etc. if you just say "hi" they'll know you just met or someone not close to her... just ask went she free? then ask for dinner + give her your number and say "if you need anythings plz let me know.." then exit the build. 

if she call you later night (she really like you - if not don give-up) 


I know how girl work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







if you already got a wife or girlfriend - your dead mate!


----------



## Mehdi (Sep 24, 2006)

QUOTE(I_Dont_Exist @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> I get coffee from a local Starbucks near my work. There is this cute little blonde that works there, Whenever i go into get coffee we talk , she is a real sweet girl , she is always calling me sweetie , darling , dear , etc . Anyways i only see her every once in a while. I saw her yesterday and she was off work so we talked for about 10-15 minutes and she was telling me stories about stupid customers. So at the end of the conversation she leans in and hugs me. Remember we only know each other from me gettting coffee from her. I am not even sure she knows my name , and maybe thats why she calls me sweetie and such
> 
> So after we hug i walk back to my job , and she notes that she is going the same way and cracks a joke about stalking. So i go into get coffee today and she was there again. She was really worn out and didnt have the energy she had the day before , but i made a tiny bit of progress and found out she works this upcomming Tuesday. So should i go for it guys? Has she given me enough signs to proceed?
> 
> I am thinking about taking a simple approach and just saying "Its ashame I only get to see you when i come to get coffee , Would you want to get together sometime?" The only problem is if there are other customers around




Just tell her you want to chill with her somewhere besides the starbucks, oooor if your too scared ask for her msn and ask her on msn and pretend it was by coincedence you were thinking about it that exact moment.


No reason to be scared though just go for it.


----------



## HugeCock (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow lookout...not sure about all that...last night I took the girl who works at Office Max out to go watch UFC 63 with me and we had wings and beer and had a great time and she wasn't bad in the sack! I made the game fun though basically I just had her favor a fighter and I would pick the other fighter (even if I favored the one she had) and it offered that friendly competition.....good shit...Then again I am a one night kinda guy so I often enjoy spending time IN the moment rather than sitting at a cafe hearing her life story. ..when there is a good chance I won't see her again....my dating style aside....Most chicks dig different shit than what guys like, like fancy restaraunts....but you get em to play darts with you at a bar  (even if she doesn't know how to play) and you have just created a....I don't know...what it is but interactive connections seem to end a lot better than the nights where you sit across and tell stories all night...I mean you can tell stories all night and really like the chick..and enjoy all that stuff...but you can also do something YOU like to do and try and make it fun for her.


----------



## lookout (Sep 24, 2006)

I agree with you HugeCock? (funny name) sharing your feeling with your girl this the best but it good to listen to girl life story, it a feeling that she also wanted to share with you. 

if you could understand her life you'll also understand how much she trusted you and oneday you could unlock her key.


----------



## dEC0DED (Sep 24, 2006)

starbucks girls are sooo tight.

good luck buddy.

:\


----------



## I_Dont_Exist (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(lookout @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> if you already got a wife or girlfriend - your dead mate!




How did you know


----------



## Westside (Sep 25, 2006)

uh oh....  are you for real?





 , seriously?


----------



## OrR (Sep 25, 2006)

Something makes me think he doesn't even exist...


----------



## Rangent (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(I_Dont_Exist @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> QUOTE(lookout @ Sep 24 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > if you already got a wife or girlfriend - your dead mate!
> ...


Assuming that you dont have a girlfriend/wife... here's what worked for me:

I was in a similar situation, except my girl was at Electronics Botique.  I thought she was cute, and a couple times just stopped by her store just to see her (though I didn't make it apparent).  

I eventually just asked her out, but "Asking someone out" isn't as easy as I've written it.  The trick is to get a point across, but dont actually make a big deal about it.  Stutter a bit, girls like confidence, but not overconfidence. 

(We've been going out for just over a year and a half now, but lemme see if I can remember how the conversation went)
Me:"Hey, I was just.. uuh... wondering if you were doing anything Friday... and if you... uuh... wanted to see a movie or something?"
Her:"I cant, I'm busy Friday"
Me:"Ooh... ok, sorry for bothering you"
Her:"...would you like to see it Saturday?"
Me:"Sure!... ..."
Her:"Do you want my number?"
Me:"Ya, that would probably help, here, you can have mine too."

And thats how it started.  Movies make great first dates.  If you wanna get a coffee (though unrecommended with your current choice) or icecream after it works well.  Just remember, if you thought the date went well, it doesn't mean she doesn't want to get out of there ASAP.  Just use common sense where needed and try to fill in the rest of the questions.


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 25, 2006)

I can only say, if you will be happy with it, go for it

you can have only a yes or a no, if no you go on with your life and hope you get a new date sometime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if she say yes, have fun with her, if it doesn't work out, you maybe had a good lay with her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if it works out, the better for you
BUT
Remind! when go steady your free time is ruined also your console time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i can tell i have a wife and 2 kids)
don't regret that you didn't enjoy life as long as you where singel and had no one to explain what you do
(I didn't i just got my wife for 7 years now (turning 37 in dec.) and my kids are both 5 (twins) )

BUT (again) don't wait to long to get a gf else somebody else runs away with her (yeah i experienced that to and needed a few years to overcome it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

(ok, gotta tell my wife she reads this topic she will lauch when she reads this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (she's laptop/inet addict to, so my life is kinda easy on that subject) and reminds how we met 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 25, 2006)

tell her you are from the year 2015 and came back to save your parents from losing the farm. And you need her to help you find a Dr. Brown, since you need 1.21 gigawatts of electricity for time traveling...

Oh, and your real name is Calvin Klein! now go boy!

no wait! tell her your guys married back in 2009 and now have a child! she'll understand...


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Sep 25, 2006)

Just test the waters with a lukewarm proposition...

"Hey wanna go out for a coffee sometim... oh wait nevermind."

Jokes are always good but avoid being self-deprecating.


----------



## Boneman (Sep 25, 2006)

You are the prize, not her. 

I would rather make a move on a girl and watch her run away, than sit around thinking of a "safe" way to get her attention.

Ask her out in front of customers, put her on the spot, be a man. Life is so short and there are no strict rules about this situation.

Personally, go somewhere that is more like an "action date". Why the hell would you want to sit next to someone for 2 hrs in a movie theatre with freaks munching down popcorn and laughing at jokes that rent funny while watching a blurry screen.

Go to the Zoo, something where you both can be yourselves and have a million distractions and things to entertain you.

Just dont end up in one of those awkward, nobody knows what to say next, looking across at each other type crap. 

If she aint interested in you, just keep getting your damn coffee and be happy your alive.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 25, 2006)

First. The next time she calls you sweetie, tell her your name and add "but you can still call me sweetie."

B. You mention she was all up and talky and the next time she was low.. watch out, you could have a manic-depressive on your hands there.
B2. Dating a person with Manic Depressive/Bipolar Disorder:
B2a. The most rewarding relationship you'll ever have if it works out.
B2b. The most mind-crushingly difficult relationship you'll ever have if it doesn't and you can't get away.
B2c. The most mind-crushingly difficult relationship you'll ever have if it works out.
B2d. Hooray for modern pharmacology!!!

3. If you do decide to go for it, first scope out the parks in the area & find one nearby. Ask her when she works next and would she like to do a little lunch. If she says yes, go to a deli and get a nice light box lunch beforehand and take her to the park. Get her to talk about herself for 45 minutes. Ask her if she'd like to do it again (if she had fun.) It's less like a "date" that way, and it'll give the both of you time to know a bit about each other before you commit to blowing a day's wages on dinner and a movie.

IV. Jesus am I Dear freakin' Abby yet??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Off topic addendum: DjoeNtje, congrats on the twins!

Postscript to Off topic addendum: My wife's a twin. I love twins. I just got back from a beach trip with my family & in-laws. Imagine the most beautiful girl in the world in two different hot bikinis at the same time!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ahh.. life has it's moments..

Disclaimer: I know my outlining skillz suck.


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 25, 2006)

heart warming how we all come together to help a fellow member get some ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I look forward to seeing how this plays out


----------



## saxamo (Sep 25, 2006)

I'll first say that i loced all of hugecock's posts, as usual.

Um. My recent ex of two years works at a starbucks, i know the job as well as her. so i'm thinking of anything i could help you with...

When you work at starbux you get a 10 (10 minute break) when you work over 2 hours. You get a half (30 min break) after working 6 hours. so mabye catch her on her 10 or half. Usually they hang out in the store, get food, or hang out in the back during their breaks. 

Hm...

She's either a barista, shift manager, asst. manager, or manager. I doubt the latter two. the only difference bet. baristas and shifts are that the shifts get paid a LITTLE more, and they have more responsibility. I dunno how this could help you but hey. 

Try and see if she's like "loyal" to the company. if she is? forget it. she's probably phony and shit. Well, I guess thats my opinion, but some of my ex's co-workers were like that and urgh were they dumb.

Oh! and always leave tips! 

A way to nudge in might to ask like what she likes? Sounds stalkerish but all employees invent their own stuff. 

--

If it all works out, then i'll tell you the benefits of dating a starbucks chick:

1) any drink you want basically. free.
2)If they close, you can get lots of sandwiches
3)same with pastries, but these are less often, as the sandwiches go out after a day, but pastries ds
4) it's a great "See your girlfriend" job. I've spent many a day just hanging out with her while she was working. Having work or a book to tide me over during the busy times.
5)she smells like coffee. hehehehhahahaahhghehehehhahahhhh!! Lmao only after work though. not all the time XD


but of course, find out who SHE is herself, not in terms of the corporation!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> First. The next time she calls you sweetie, tell her your name and add "but you can still call me sweetie."



Genius!!! omg i wish I thought of that.


----------



## Westside (Sep 25, 2006)

Lol, I'd go for it.  Ask her name at the least to begin with and everything will unfold from there.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1) any drink you want basically. free.


mmm.. free starbucks.. didn't think of that... Yeah, go out with her whether you like her or not!


----------



## Golds (Sep 25, 2006)

I worry that you might take the sweetie talk too serious.  Thats the way girls get you to buy their stuff over and over.
Its like the lady who gives you a haircut calls you sweetie, or when a watress at a bar calls you darlin.. its all the same.


----------



## I_Dont_Exist (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Golds @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> I worry that you might take the sweetie talk too serious.Â Thats the way girls get you to buy their stuff over and over.
> Its like the lady who gives you a haircut calls you sweetie, or when a watress at a bar calls you darlin.. its all the same.




I dont think she really is doing that .....i think i have a shot ....gonna try on Tuesday


----------



## HugeCock (Sep 25, 2006)

Free Starbucks would kick ass....however nobody here mentioned the obvious....she works off tips.....which leads to girls be ultra "friendly"....which often gives guys the totally wrong signals...again if you like her than why not just give it a shot.


----------



## I_Dont_Exist (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Free Starbucks would kick ass....however nobody here mentioned the obvious....she works off tips.....which leads to girls be ultra "friendly"....which often gives guys the totally wrong signals...again if you like her than why not just give it a shot.




She works at a starbucks inside a Barnes and Noble .....so she doesnt get tips ....i only see her every once in a while cus most of the time she works in music


----------



## VeggieH8R (Sep 25, 2006)

There is no downside to asking her out. If she says no then you would have been relegated to listening to her talk until she tells you about her new boyfriend.

That is unless all you want is to listen to her speak.


----------



## Dis (Sep 25, 2006)

Let me give you my advice as a pro...
Get a hot girl to accompany you to coffee...
And sees how she reacts...

There problem solved and you get your answer...


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2006)

So she's friendly and well-disposed. Does that have to mean she is interested in you? 

Research says: Be careful. 

But I say, go for it. Nothing to lose.


----------



## s1r1u5 (Sep 25, 2006)

well my advice is...
Go for it!!! (nothingto lose right??)
but do it carefully because, (lets face it, i guess you would prefer someone in a long term relation "not so socialy open to call those, swetie, and honey names to a person she just dont know so well)
my 2 cents are...
Aproach with care... try to find what are her intentions...
and don´t sing her that bee gees song (how deep is your love) at least search for a good cover of that song like john frusciante of the red hot chily pepers check it here "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbPB7F4skdY"

bY the way if you get a no,  grab this and take revenge.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have fun but carefull with your moves...


----------



## saxamo (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ...she works off tips.....



Nope, they're just a bonus. In NYC, at least, the starting starbucks wage is 8 bucks an hour. 

I really wanna see what happens!

Mabye he needs ouendan!!!!!!


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Mabye he needs ouendan!!!!!!







*OSU! * 





btw, we should also check up on OrR and ridgecity while we're at it!


----------



## Rangent (Sep 26, 2006)

Anyway, you gotta let us know how it went?  Did you ask her yet?

(BTW, dont tell her that you had to ask your forum friends for courage to ask her out... nerdizes you, that's something to tell her on your 1month/3month anniversary).


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Dis @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Let me give you my advice as a pro...
> Get a hot girl to accompany you to coffee...
> And sees how she reacts...
> 
> There problem solved and you get your answer...




Totally. Now THAT'S a pro.


----------



## Rangent (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(ridgecity @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Totally. Now THAT'S a pro.


...?


----------



## saxamo (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah I don't get it either. Oh I think he's kidding. well we dont get it!


----------



## Blebleman (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Free Starbucks would kick ass....however nobody here mentioned the obvious....she works off tips.....which leads to girls be ultra "friendly"....which often gives guys the totally wrong signals...again if you like her than why not just give it a shot.




Hmmm... I'm in the same kind of situation right now lol....trying to match up with a cute waitress, and I was thinking of that possibility. Bah. I'll see.
Can't know without trying!


----------



## OrR (Sep 30, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also thanks for thinking of me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's going well so far I'd say. I'm going to give my girl private lessons (In math! Not what you're thinking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) weekly starting next wednesday. Also we're going to do a research project together. Lot's of opportunities to get to know each other better. Frankly I'm surprised how professionaly I'm handling this considering all the desasterous encounters with girls I've had in the past... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, I still might mess up at some stupid point so all hints and encouragements are welcome!
LOL, I really hope she won't trace me to this forum...





Good luck, I_Dont_Exist! Have courage!


----------



## Kurumi (Sep 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Blebleman @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(HugeCock @ Sep 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Free Starbucks would kick ass....however nobody here mentioned the obvious....she works off tips.....which leads to girls be ultra "friendly"....which often gives guys the totally wrong signals...again if you like her than why not just give it a shot.
> ...



Imagine a chair and the back of your head, done ? Good.

I can't say for him, but i sure can for you. The waitress you're after doesn't work on tips, at least not the same kind of regular tips we see in restaurants and stuff o.O besides, the tips we give at the L2 are not going to the waitress herself, but more like to the owner who probably ditributes it after or something... should ask the know-it-all of the place, you know who i'm speak of XD


----------



## lagman (Sep 30, 2006)

QUOTE(OrR @ Sep 30 2006 said:


> Great idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I´ve had a lot of that in my life  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... it doesn´t work to me  :'( 

Good luck


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 1, 2006)

Hmm well, I know a lot of my girl friends talk to me like that. With things like honey, darling, sweetie, cutie and such, it's normal, (unless they are hitting on me, lol). I think you might pull it off, but don't get too disappointed if it doesn't work out. 

Just take things with a pinch of salt and put a bit of courage into it. Your attitude will count a lot though, something in between shy and a sense of "I'm different, you'll never find anyone else like me and I wont let anyone walk over me". Have some pride but be friendly.
Tell us if it works out, lol.
RDF


----------



## saxamo (Oct 7, 2006)

Are we ever going to find out what happenned?


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 7, 2006)

He took all our poor-ass advice to the coffee shop, made a damn fool out of himself.
She slapped him back to the ice age, and ran off with HugeCock.


----------



## lagman (Oct 7, 2006)

Maybe reality is even funnier.


----------



## amptor (Oct 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Boneman @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> Beware of girls that use 'darling, sweetie etc.' in everyday interactions. Sounds like a bit of an attention whore. Heres a trick that will work on an attention whore;
> 
> Show no emotion towards her. Just go there, get your damn coffee. Make her come to you. Sound illogical??
> 
> ...



From recent experience I'd have to agree with this post.  However any girl I've come across that even gave a hint at a conversation about stalking was borderline psycho.  Just play it cool and see if she's interested in you.


----------



## Dragonsend (Oct 13, 2006)

So how did it go? All the advice everyone gave you scare her away?


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 13, 2006)

From his profile:

*I_Don't_Exist
Last Active  	26th September 2006 - 03:00 AM* 


Somethin' tells me he... doesn't exist!

Or he's off somewhere gettin' hellabizzy.


----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2006)

Maybe it was actually one of the mods who didn't want to embarrass himself with such a question   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> From his profile:
> 
> I_Don't_Exist
> Last Active 26th September 2006 - 03:00 AM
> ...





> I hope it's the latter.
> 
> Good luck, You_Don't_Exist (how is one supposed to address someone whose name begins with "me"
> 
> ...


----------

